# Báo Gía Đồng Hồ Đo Lưu Lượng Nước



## toaneriko (6/1/22)

_*
- Đồng hồ nước*_  hay* đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước *là một loại phương tiện đo xác định lượng nguồn chất lỏng chảy qua đường ống dẫn nước trong một thời gian xác ddingj(thường là 1 tháng). Khối lượng chất lỏng chảy qua được đo (gọi là chỉ thị) của đồng hồ. Lưu lượng dòng chảy vật chaatsqua đồng hồ chỉ có thể là lưu lượng trung bình và được xác định theo lượng vật chất đo được qua bộ chỉ thị chia cho khoảng thời gian xác định.








*Hình ảnh Đồng Hồ Nước.*

*>>>>>  Tổng Kho Đồng Hồ Nước Gía Rẻ Tại Eriko   <<<<<*

*Ứng dụng đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước*

- Đồng hồ nước được sử dụng để cung cấp việc giám sát và kiểm soát chính xác lưu lượng dòng chảy di chuyển trong đường ống. Được ứng dụng nhiều trong ngành công nghiệp yêu cầu tính toán chính xác số lượng, chẳng hạn như sự phát triển servo van chính xác cho ngành công nghiệp hàng không vũ trụ hoặc ứng dụng để đo lưu lượng nước đến một vườn nho yêu cầu độ đo chính xác từ 5% đến 10%.

- Dùng giúp giám sát và kiểm soát chính xác lưu lượng dòng chảy di chuyển trong đường ống.

- _*Đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước*_ à thiết bị được sử dụng để đo tốc độ dòng chảy hoặc lượng khí hoặc chất lỏng di chuyển qua đường ống. Ứng dụng đo lường dòng chảy rất đa dạng và mỗi tình huống đều có những yêu cầu kỹ thuật riêng của nó.








*Ứng dụng Đồng Hồ Nước trong đo nước sinh hoạt.*

*>>>  Xem thêm Đồng Hồ Nước Zenner nhập khẩu Đức   <<<*

*Bảng Báo giá đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước.*


- Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko có mối quan hệ kinh doanh thân thiết và lâu dài với các đối tác sản xuất trong và ngoài nước, mà đặc biệt là sản phẩm chất lượng cao tiêu chuẩn Âu - Mỹ và các loại *đồng hồ đo nước* ưu tiên giá thành từ Trung Quốc.

- Eriko chuyên nhập khẩu và phân phối các sản phẩm đồng hồ đo nước sinh hoạt , với chất lượng cao, giá cả ưu đãi và cạnh tranh, được các nhà máy vận hành tại Việt Nam tin dùng.Sản phẩm _*đồng hồ đo lưu lượng*_ hoạt động lâu dài nhưng vẫn đảm bảo độ tin cậy và chính xác, giúp tiết kiệm chi phí thay thế và vận hành so với những sản phẩm khác.

*+, Bảng Gía Đồng Hồ Đo Lưu Lượng Nước Zenner.*








*Bảng Giá Đồng Hồ Nước Zenner Kết Nối Ren.*


*



*


*Bảng Gía Đồng Hồ Nước Zenner Nối Bích.*

*Báo giá đồng hồ đo lưu lượng nước Unik Đài Loan.*

- Liên Hệ 0965535848

*Báo Gía Đồng Hồ Đo Lưu Lượng Nước Komax.*

- Liên Hệ 0965535848

*Báo Gía Đồng Hồ Đo Lưu Lượng Nước Flowtech.*

- Các thông tin cần được báo giá xin gửi về mail: *erikovn.sg@gmail.com. *Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách.

*CÁC CHẾ ĐỘ ĐẢM BẢO QUYỀN LỢI CHO KHÁCH HÀNG.*

- Công Ty TNHH Cơ Điện Lạnh Eriko là Tổng Kho Chuyên Nhập Khẩu Và phân Phối *đồng Hồ đô lưu lượng nước *chính hãng giá rẻ, Hàng sẵn Kho, Giao Hàng Nhanh với nhiều chính sách ưu đãi hấp dẫn.

► Chế Độ Bảo Hành:

- Thời gian :12 tháng

► Phương thức vận chuyển:

- Miễn phí vận chuyển trong vòng 20 km nội thành HÀ NỘI

► Ưu đãi.

-Công ty sẽ ưu đãi chiết khấu trên giá bán cho các cửa hàng, đại lý và đối tác lấy số lượng nhiều.

- Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá nhiều hơn nữa.

*CÔNG TY TNHH CƠ ĐIỆN LẠNH ERIKO*

*Địa chỉ: Số 37-BT4-KĐT Mới Cầu Bươu - Xã Tân Triều - Huyện Thanh Trì - TP Hà nội.*

*Tel: 0965535848 | MST: 0106240019 | Email: erikovn.sg@gmail.com*

*VP - Kho Hàng TP HCM: B22/2 đường Bạch Đằng, Phường 2, Quận Tân Bình, TP HCM*


----------

